# TTOC members market place access



## John-H

There's a glitch in the system - take the blue pill 

The forum security has been improved with some changes today and whilst this has been a success it does mean that some recent TTOC members may have had their access to the market place removed temporarily. We are currently resolving this issue for the few members this has affected, so hopefully you will not notice the brief glitch.

Let us know if your access remains disabled or if there are any other problems.

Thank you for you patience


----------



## vietdynamite

John-H said:


> There's a glitch in the system - take the blue pill
> 
> The forum security has been improved with some changes today and whilst this has been a success it does mean that some recent TTOC members may have had their access to the market place removed temporarily. We are currently resolving this issue for the few members this has affected, so hopefully you will not notice the brief glitch.
> 
> Let us know if your access remains disabled or if there are any other problems.
> 
> Thank you for you patience


Hi, I am having problem as mentioned above, is there anything i can do to solve it or its just the site issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, New members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have access to Market Place or PMs or shouldn't, some seem to slip through the system & then posts removed... Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

vietdynamite said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a glitch in the system - take the blue pill
> 
> The forum security has been improved with some changes today and whilst this has been a success it does mean that some recent TTOC members may have had their access to the market place removed temporarily. We are currently resolving this issue for the few members this has affected, so hopefully you will not notice the brief glitch.
> 
> Let us know if your access remains disabled or if there are any other problems.
> 
> Thank you for you patience
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am having problem as mentioned above, is there anything i can do to solve it or its just the site issue?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

If your having this problem then your issue will be helped by displaying your TTOC membership number in your signature strip

Follow the below instructions on how to

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## lowster992

Guys...

I haven't been a member that long and am still navigating my way around the forum. Hoggy, you encouraged me to become a member after I posted a question regarding how I can post on the "parts shop"

I duly payed my dues and am now a member 

But I still can't post on the sales part of the forum.

Can you please inform me of the criteria that will allow me to post... Is it on a time served basis or a numbe rof posts or what...???

Ta very much


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lowster, It's a manual operation at present, so I will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## lowster992

Ta very much.. Very helpfull of yah, :lol:


----------



## RogerB

Hi Hoggy ...

I chose you because you seem like a nice proactive guy 

And as you probably realise I'm a newbie on both the forum and the TTOC... and I did my code thingy
on my signature on my member profile, but it doesn't seem to work. (fixed now, sorry) :roll:

Also (if you could ask about that for me) as well, can you get me into the "closed" areas as well please.
I can't even PM anybody yet, so sorry to load you up.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Roger, Have you posted here, click link & post.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

It's a manual operation at present, so will have wait until TTOC Admin see your post
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just to clear things up I administer the TTOC group so if anyone needs adding I'll get around to it fairly quickly but I do work some extreme shifts so please be patient.


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Just to clear things up I administer the TTOC group so if anyone needs adding I'll get around to it fairly quickly but I do work some extreme shifts so please be patient.


Hi Andrew, If you are the only TTOC Admin that has this authorisation, could it not given to other TTOC Admin as well ?
Must take up alot of your time as you work extreme shifts.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clear things up I administer the TTOC group so if anyone needs adding I'll get around to it fairly quickly but I do work some extreme shifts so please be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew, If you are the only TTOC Admin that has this authorisation, could it not given to other TTOC Admin as well ?
> Must take up alot of your time as you work extreme shifts.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Only Nick has the required combination of access ,to be honest it will cease to be a problem soon.


----------



## Diddykong157

How many post before accessing the market place?


----------



## assasin

Diddykong157 said:


> How many post before accessing the market place?


2nd the above..


----------



## Hoggy

assasin said:


> Diddykong157 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many post before accessing the market place?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd the above..
Click to expand...

Hi assasin, I've replied to your other post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Babyface

Hi Hoggy,

i have just paid for the membership but am having problems accessing the forum 'fully'.
Can you please advise and assist how to gain the access.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hoggy

Babyface said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> i have just paid for the membership but am having problems accessing the forum 'fully'.
> Can you please advise and assist how to gain the access.
> Thank you in advance


Hi Babyface, Once you have Email with membership number, (TTOC procedure) click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Babyface

Hi Hoggy,

Thank you for the swift reply.
i have only received an order number since paying for the 'Web' membership. Am i right to believe that i have to wait longer until i receive another email stating my membership number?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Babyface, Yes Email is usually pretty quick. TTOC procedure, so beyond my control. Just keep checking your Emails.
Hoggy.


----------



## Babyface

Hi Hoggy,

i do not believe i received it as of yet, however i will keep checking throughout the day.
As replied earlier, i have only received my order number.
Thank you for all the help and hopefully i will gain access soon.


----------

